# Adquisición de datos via internet y tratamiento con Labview



## Romi87 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hola buenas,

en un proyecto que debo realizar tengo un sistema que me va a enviar datos de distintas medidas a traves de internet. Estos datos quiero leerlos desde un PC donde con un programa en labview pueda tratar estos datos. Alguien me puede orientar de como Labview adquiere estos datos o si conocen algún ejemplo o caso similar para que pueda buscar información sobre el tema, más que nada es porque casi no se por donde empezar!! 

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOA (Jun 5, 2010)

En los ejemplos de labview, dentro de networking y luego en TCP & UDP


----------

